# It's here!!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

YAY!! I'm so absolutely thrilled that I had to share with everyone..I've been working hard to buy myself something that I've always wanted, and it finally arrived here at work today! My brand new Dell Laptop!! Yay! I'm setting it up right now, so I'm using the work computer til it's completed initial setup.. but I just had to share the splendid news with everyone!! Expect to see more of me from now on!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YAY!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Yayy! That's exciting! I love getting new things too...it just makes you feel so fresh!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whhooo!!! Glad you finally got it! I know how long you have been waiting for it.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats! Always nice when you finally get something you've been wanting for awhile!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IMO if it ain't worth waiting for it aint worth buying  Congratulations Bev!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO Shana! You're so right! Thanks for the congrats everyone! I can't wait to get it fully setup so I can start using it.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I have my first problem.. lol.. I broke it! No... I didn't really break it, but I'm having technically difficulties... I setup the windows login password, very carefully typed in the password, and when it went to standby while I went home, idk what happened... I can't log back into my own computer now! I was able to get in one time lastnight around 9pm, and then before I could get to the control panel and remove/change the password, the screen saver came on.. and I'm locked out again!! Ugh! Dell wants to charge me another $80 just to do a restore from the op system so that I can get back to factory settings and start all over again! Wow! Anyone got any ideas or experience in this department that can help me out?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what op sys are you using? try admin tools or system restore


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It's Windows 7, but how can i get to any of that if I can't log into the computer!? That's where I'm stuck at... the initial login, windows password, whatever you wanna call it.


----------

